# Must have plug-ins and extensions that work in LR4



## Arkasai (Apr 10, 2012)

Just wondering what plug-ins and other third party software you guys use in concert with Lightroom 4. I've heard an awful lot about Nik Software's products without looking very hard, but I know a lot of other third parties are making add-ons for LR, which ones do you guys count on daily? Are there any you can't live without? I'm sure there's a strong argument for bare bones LR as well.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 11, 2012)

Before LR3 came out, I needed to run some of my images through additional Sharpening and NR using third party software like Nik software.  All of that changed with LR3 to the point that I can do everything inside LR except HDR, panorama and special images that need layers. With LR4 it got even better. 

The only third party plugins that I use are those Publishing Service Plugins from Jeffrey Freidl.


----------



## Karayuschij (Apr 11, 2012)

I use Nik Software's products.
I did not found nothing that you can really compare to the Tonal Contrast filter of *Color Efex Pro*
And I like a lot *Silver Efex pro* that gives you a very extended control on black & white


----------



## Arkasai (Apr 11, 2012)

I've definitely got my eye on Silver Efex Pro, I'm a little apprehensive about getting the trial because I'll probably just give up and buy it...even though I don't really like the idea of paying more for an addon than I paid for Lightroom. They don't have a PS Elements style product with all their most popular features do they?


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 11, 2012)

As a big B&W enthusiast, I would always say that you can do excellent B&W without SFX. However, it is a very good app, and I certainly recommend it. My only doubt has ever been about its value for money, and that can only be a personal decision.

John


----------



## Mark Sirota (Apr 11, 2012)

The only ones I can't live without are Jeffrey's publish plug-ins (Flickr and Facebook in my case), along with his indispensible Metadata Wrangler.

I also regularly use several of his other plug-ins, plus LR/Mogrify 2 and LR/Enfuse from Tim Armes, along with a couple of others available there, but I don't consider those must-haves.


----------



## liquidmonkey (Apr 12, 2012)

what does everyone think of the TOPAZ plugins?

and do the noise reduction plugins do a better job than the built in ones with LR 4?


----------



## clee01l (Apr 12, 2012)

liquidmonkey said:


> what does everyone think of the TOPAZ plugins?
> 
> and do the noise reduction plugins do a better job than the built in ones with LR 4?


Please see my earlier post.  It was the Topaz plugins that I referenced (without naming) in my earlier post.  LR3/4 gives me all I need in that arena.


----------



## Karayuschij (Apr 12, 2012)

liquidmonkey said:


> what does everyone think of the TOPAZ plugins?
> 
> and do the noise reduction plugins do a better job than the built in ones with LR 4?



The compatibility of Topaz with Lightroom is very recent, I have not had the time to try it… I will


----------



## Jimmsp (Apr 13, 2012)

liquidmonkey said:


> what does everyone think of the TOPAZ plugins?
> 
> and do the noise reduction plugins do a better job than the built in ones with LR 4?



I use them, and like them.
A better job? Depends on the noise and the photo. I can do 75-90% of my noisy photos in LR.
For the rest, or for large prints, I end with Topaz.

Jim


----------

